# Speed Pleasure?



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I heard about a pleasure-type show that was designed especially for horses that specialize in speed shows (like barrels and such), and was considering suggesting incorporating a similar class into my riding club's shows... however there's one problem...
Other than mention of it that one time, I've never actually heard of or seen one! So I have no idea exactly what types of things they'd be looking for in a class like that... Rail work, a pattern, gaits they'd go through..? :?

Has anyone ever heard of a speed pleasure show? Can you describe it?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Never heard of it but it sounds like something id want to try


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

a speed pleasure show? Is that like a speed fun show w/o show clothes, etc?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have never seen one done but that sounds like my kind of pleasure class. I love horses who are in perfect control but actually have some energy in their step and their head at or slightly above level (where it would be in a natural setting). If you get it done, I would love some videos.

If I was judging something like that, I would look for:

Control; the horse should be willing to travel at a consistent speed on a loose rein or with only minimal checking.

Comfort; the horse should appear comfortable to ride. Nobody wants a horse that is going to leave bruises on your thighs every time you trot.

Responsiveness; cues should be minimal, not much more than a nudge with either leg or rein.

Levelness (is that even a word??); the horse should have a level topline but slightly above or below is acceptable. Undesirable headsets are peanut roller and head-in-lap. However they carry it, it must appear natural.


You could always have a rail class that is like a true WP class and if there is enough interest, also have a class with patterns like they have in trail or horsemanship classes.


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

I think you are thinking of the ranch horse classes. They are just like pleasure shows, but for horses that excel at roping, ranching, barrel racing ect..... Ex. You are judged at halter for a horse that has excellent confirmation that aren't necessarily "pretty" in today's halter standards, but are still high calipher horses.

Ranch Horse Versatility


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Barrelracer Up said:


> Ranch Horse Versatility


Looks to be a lot of fun!


----------



## TimmysMom (Aug 15, 2009)

smrobs said:


> I have never seen one done but that sounds like my kind of pleasure class. I love horses who are in perfect control but actually have some energy in their step and their head at or slightly above level (where it would be in a natural setting). If you get it done, I would love some videos.
> 
> If I was judging something like that, I would look for:
> 
> ...


 
RIGHT OIN!!!! This is how Western Pleasure used to be when I showed - a PLEASURE! And, natural - then came peanut rolling and I quit! I recently had the great misfortune of watching a class on TV and the ring judge actually called for "Jog with a FORWARD motion!!!!" I laughed, but it was really depressing - these days, WP is like watching paint dry.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I talked to a woman I know and found out that the class I probably heard about was one held at a big open show that is held not far from here... 
Apparently, the class is exactly like Western Pleasure, except all horses entered in the Speed Pleasure class must also be in a Speed class, like barrels or something. The class ends up being more fast-paced than a regular pleasure class, and the horses usually don't specialize in pleasure, so they're allowed to have more natural gaits.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I used to think that regular western pleasure was boring, too, until I started taking an interest in it and teaching my horse to move like those horses. I spent at least 3 hours a day EVERY day out at the barn on just trotting to get her to keep her head down and move slowly at the jog. It is amazing how much work is put into that stuff, so before you say it's uynnatural and stuff liek that, try it once or twice. My horse would now rather keeo her head down than have it up and she won't even go into a faster jog unless I force her to; not because she's not supposed to, but because she doesn't want to.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I tried it and still think it's unnatural BECAUSE it takes 3 hours a day every day to get them to pitter around. Horses are being bred for WP now so it is a more natural way of movement for them, but for my speed/cow bred horse, it took a lot of work to get him to move like anything similar to a western pleasure horse. I'd love to try one of these speed pleasure classes!


----------



## TimmysMom (Aug 15, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I tried it and still think it's unnatural BECAUSE it takes 3 hours a day every day to get them to pitter around. Horses are being bred for WP now so it is a more natural way of movement for them, but for my speed/cow bred horse, it took a lot of work to get him to move like anything similar to a western pleasure horse. I'd love to try one of these speed pleasure classes!


 
I showed for 20 years in WP, WE, and Trail, so I have tried it. And, it IS unnatural for a horse to carry it's head lower than it's poll unless it's eating! If it's so "natural" why are you spending 3 hours EVERY day getting your horse to move like that?

Go watch a horse run in a field - the head carriage is natural, and how WP USED to be - natural, fun and a real PLEASURE!.

PS - Since 1984, more WP horses have developed arthritis in their shoulders because of unnatural head carriage.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

TimmysMom said:


> PS - Since 1984, more WP horses have developed arthritis in their shoulders because of unnatural head carriage.


I believe it! I wish Pleasure could go back to what it once was. From the few videos I've seen it looked like those horses could actually be put to work. I really dislike modern WP and WP horses trying to be english horses...


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

Speed Pleasure lol thats what happens when me and my barrel horse go in to a WP class we look like speed racer hes got a WP jog and can move to their slow likings in WP at the jog but once i ask him to lope wow its like im inthe indy 500 as i lap everyone its har to belive at his first show he actually took 2nd place in WP... i bought h im for a barrel horse so ill stick with my speedy gozolesz but do wish our horse associations around here offered a speed pleasure so i dont feel so bad lapping the peanut rollers maybe i will have to suggest it might get more people to enter really


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't mind some WP horses, but when you get to the upper level shows, that's when it bugs me. How do you except a horse to do all 3 "natural" gaits with it's nose in the dirt? Now, the WP horses that have their neck level or just slightly above their withers, I think it's ok. It's still not natural but it's better than the others.


----------

